# Is God arbitrary?



## Michael Doyle (Feb 7, 2013)

We were having a discussion on the decree of God and the following question came up, is God arbitrary in his predestining and in his passing over? I would love to have this question flushed out.
Thanks


----------



## Poimen (Feb 7, 2013)

The word arbitrary suggests that God is capricious or even random in predestination. This would mean that there is no rhyme or reason for God's selection of His people. Thus hardly coming close to what scripture says about God's love being the motivating factor in choosing a people for Himself (1 John 4:9-10). Furthermore, the greatest reason for God's eternal predestination of His elect is for His glory (Romans 9:23) which is clearly a premeditated and purposeful selection. 

However if we consider the persons themselves, that is to say why did God choose "me," we might use the word 'mystery' in place of arbitrary to explain the unknown behind the reason for our personal election. Yet even that confession may be amelioriated by the child of God who contemplates all the good that God has done in & through their life for themselves and others which shows, in part, the divine purpose and intention in bringing them to salvation.


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 7, 2013)

Arbitrary. Random choice. Impossible. 

Nothing is arbitrary with God. I think arbitrariness on God's part would either mean he were deistic, not omniscient, or not sovereign. But God is intimately involved in the tiniest details of creation, knows all things, and is mighty enough to do whatever he wills.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for that Pastor. We are reading through Williamsons commentary on the WCF and he seems to gravitate towards arbitrary of which I struggle with that term.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 7, 2013)

The sentiment seems to be a variance between arbitrary and capriciousness


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 7, 2013)

God is all-wise and totally free and absolutely sovereign all that the same time. So I don't believe that he is arbitrary. If he were arbitrary that would imply within his own mind he didn't have a particular reason for why he does what he does. No, he works all things after the counsel of his own will. Which means he has a reason - however inscrutable that may be to us - for everything he does.

Of course, from our creaturely standpoint God can _seem_ arbitrary. After all, especially in regards to providence, sometimes the wicked flourish and sometimes they don't; sometimes the righteous flourish and sometimes they don't. In life there is no absolute correlation between one's faith and one's quality (or length!) of life. This is also true in regards to election. When we consider who does and doesn't profess Christ, we see that again, there isn't an absolute corelation between upbringing or lifestyle or education and one's coming to faith. 

But it is important to bear in mind that in this case perception (that things are arbitrary) is not reality. God is good. What God chooses to providentially ordain is his business. Our business is to trust him no matter what providence comes our way and to walk according to his revealed will.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Feb 7, 2013)

This passage speaks to this matter very decisively. While not revealing the "why" of God's ways, it certainly establishes the "is" of the matter, negating arbitrariness.

EPH 1:11 In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the *purpose *of him who worketh all things after the *counsel of his own will*.

This passage puts to rest any question about how God goes about in his work of election.

He has purpose and counsel of will, all in reference to himself.

Westminster CoF speaks well to this: "CH 2, sect. I. There is but one only, living, and true God who is...most free, most *absolute*; working all things according to the *counsel of His own immutable and most righteous will*..." "CH 3, sect. V. Those of mankind that are predestinated unto life, God, before the foundation of the world was laid, according to His eternal and immutable *purpose*, and the *secret counsel and good pleasure of His will*, has chosen, in Christ, unto everlasting glory, *out of His mere free grace and love,* without any foresight of faith, or good works, or perseverance in either of them, or any other thing in the creature, as conditions, or causes moving Him thereunto; and all to the praise of His glorious grace."


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 7, 2013)

So is there any sense of the word arbitrary, through any loose definition or otherwise, that can be ascribed to God?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all. This has been a helpful discussion


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 7, 2013)

Michael,
Did I understand correctly that G.I. Williamson used that terminology in his expounding of the Confession? If so, can someone elaborate on Williamson's comments.....he is an ordained OPC minister.....


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 7, 2013)

God's attributes, including His wisdom, are involved in His free electing love towards undeserving sinners.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 7, 2013)

That is the way I understand him to answer his question from chapter 3, is God arbitrary?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 7, 2013)

Williamson puts the word "arbitary" in quotes for a reason. In the commentary on parts 7 and 8 of chapter 3, you will note he first uses the word as in the mouths of the objectors full of enmity towards God:This doctrine is refused by those who say that such a God as would do this is unfair, arbitrary, and unjust. No doubt this doctrine is "a stone of stumbling and a rock of offense," but this is only because "they stumble, being disobedient to the word, to which they also were appointed" (I Peter 2:7-8). In other words, this merely proves the point. God is sovereign. He is not unjust. No descendant of Adam and Eve deserves anything but God's wrath and curse. Therefore, when God sovereignly decides that some shall receive what they do not deserve, the sinner may rail against him as arbitrary and unjust. But the real problem here is in the sinner, not in God. For, as the apostle said: "0 man, who are you to reply against God?" (Roam. 9:20).

There is no question but that this doctrine arouses man's enmity. It could not be otherwise, inasmuch as this doctrine resolutely denies the supreme claim of sinful man-to be "as god," that is, the supreme arbiter of his own destiny.​
Hence the form of the review questions and their answers.

6. Is God "arbitrary" in his actions? 
7. Is it wrong for God to be "arbitrary" in his actions?

I do not think the author here is implying arbitrariness in God, but simply calling attention to the oft-heard objection to the decree by enemies of the gospel and throwing the word back at them. God is the arbiter of our destinies, not man.


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

There is no randomness with God. That doesn't seem to be consistent with the immutable God of Scripture.
Really enjoyed reading the responses on this one.
Great question too.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 8, 2013)

Doesn't the answer come down to whether God is subject to a higher law than himself?


----------



## py3ak (Feb 8, 2013)

SRoper said:


> Doesn't the answer come down to whether God is subject to a higher law than himself?



In some ways, precisely. I understand that "arbitrary" sounds offensive applied to God, but I think it is actually not meaningful applied to the supreme arbiter. There is most certainly a plan or purpose in his will (a counsel), and it is undoubtedly true that everything God does is like himself - most holy, most wise, most merciful, most abundant in goodness and truth. But if one first asks the question _why_ is something good, the answer reduces to the will of God: _that_ is the reason or cause of all goodness. Does God have good reason for what he wills? Indubitably. Why are those reasons good? Because that is what God willed.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 8, 2013)

More succinctly, I can't conceive of something being good _independently of or antecedently to God's will_.

Josh, if you didn't wear a bow tie I'd be glad to be in your company.


----------



## ShagVT (Feb 8, 2013)

The suggestion that God is arbitrary usually comes from those who object to God's sovereignty in election. 

My thought is that they have an improper view of what the condition of man is. They imagine humanity like a group of ten year olds all waiting to be picked to be on a team, all waving their hands "Me me me me me me!" And thus when God passes over them to pick somebody else, he is arbitrary. The real picture, of course, is entirely unlike that.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 8, 2013)

The question, as I understood Michael D to put it in the original post, had specifically to do not with God's decree in general but predestination in particular. And it can certainly seem "arbitrary" that God predestines some and passes by others, especially in the recognition that nothing in the creature conditions God's choice.

Two factors, however, come into play here. While there is nothing in the creature (faith or good works foreseen, for instance) that moves God to choose those whom He elects to eternal life, it is the case that God has reasons for electing as He does, reasons known to Him (Ephesians 1:11). God is not irrational--if he were capricious that would not be rational--rather, He is wise and always acts wisely (I Tim 1:17). The second factor is that I believe Ephesians 1:4-5 should be read (rather than "blameless before him in love"): "in love, He presdestined us to be His sons...." In other words, though election is unconditional (based on nothing meritorious in the creature), God loved certain of those creatures, and predestined them in love. Nothing outside of God moved Him to this, but God's election of His people has always been "in love." That's anything but capricious or abitrary. God has eternally loved us and eternally chosen us to be His.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, thanks all for the participation. This has been very helpful. It really has been an interesting question and it gets bigger and deeper the more I consider it. Williamson, in his answer guide from chapter 3 section 8 question 6 flat out says yes, God is arbitrary. I would love to hear him flush that out but so it goes. I know he draws a implied distinction between capricious and arbitrary. I have found the comments most fruitful and accurate from the discussion. Thanks


----------

